# How to plant Anubias afzelii?



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Guys,

One new question.

This time is about Anubias afzelii. 

Should I plant it into gravel? or tie it to driftwood/rock? 

How about its size? For mid-ground in 20 G tank , is it ok?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OOO, good choice, I love afzeli, you can plant it or attach it, if you plant it, 
plant only the roots not the rhizome, leave that above the substrate.
It is Inedible to herbivorous fish and easy to grow. It does fine without Co2, 
light requirements are very low to med, and has a huge pH tolerance 5.5-8.0, 
It is a slow grower however, so sorry..... you wont be pruning it all the time


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice plant. I acquired one about 2 weeks ago. Nice looking plant.


----------



## fishshl (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks, I spent a lot time on research. Try to find the some low light plants.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had mine for about 7 months now and it's by far the slowest growing plant I own. It looks really awesome however, but if the leaves start to deterierate be sure to detach them so it can grow fresh new leaves. I tried attaching it to driftwood, and it just takes way to long, or I was doing it wrong lol.


----------

